# Are you your sona?



## Lambheartlion (May 27, 2018)

*Do you see your fursona as a reflection of you, or do you see them as characters that are separate from yourself? *

As for me, I have multiple fursonas, and I consider them all as separate characters from myself. Although, they do reflect certain aspects of me, which is why I consider them sonas in the first place! I suppose I'm just curious as to what you all think.​Also Hi! I'm Tomi (Tommy), I'm new to the forum. You can call me Lamby as well! Testing the waters in this community.


----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)

Hmmm, Natchy is more of a character, a better, bolder, less pathetic idealized version of myself and dragons are really fucking cool.

Now Rayly, on the other Talon, is most definitely me in all my goofy golry. BUT, she is a private version of myself, I don't use her on the fourms because some perverts can't control themselves. Nobody wants to sexually harass the dragon.

Oh I forgot, welcome to the Zoo, this is your last chance to flee this madness before we make you one of us. ❤


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

Yep, 100 percent, but with a better body of course.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 27, 2018)

Was considering making this thread myself, but you beat me to it. Ah well.

Anyway, no, Sunburst and I are not the same. He's very similar in personality to me and deals with struggles that I do, but he's his own character with his own universe. He's also older, the opposite gender, and a different sexuality than me so even the basics are different.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2018)

I'm a Pandaren in real life and my humansona is a fat Japanese man in his 40's


----------



## Lambheartlion (May 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Hmmm, Natchy is more of a character, a better, bolder, less pathetic idealized version of myself and dragons are really fucking cool.
> 
> Now Rayly, on the other Talon, is most definitely me in all my goofy golry. BUT, she is a private version of myself, I don't use her on the fourms because some perverts can't control themselves. Nobody wants to sexually harass the dragon.
> 
> Oh I forgot, welcome to the Zoo, this is your last chance to flee this madness before we make you one of us. ❤



Thank you for the welcome!
Also yeah, I feel like sonas are just for fun and can be whatever you want them to be, but I see them as whatever I can't be in real life and more.


----------



## Skychickens (May 27, 2018)

If I consider them a sona, I consider them some form of representation of me. I eventually make them their own character and have to strip them of sona status for my own sanity but. Yeah. I put a lot of me into anything I consider a sona.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 28, 2018)

In a sense... we have a lot of things in common. I guess it's better to say that he's based on what I look for in a friend.


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (May 28, 2018)

Well, she is a vampire, so no.  Also a bunny, so no...

But I never really saw her as idealised, she has plenty of the same flaws that I do, and she messes up the same way I do.  She fails to complete goals, or otherwise has to focus and do mundane things.  We have the same fashion sense, I just tend not to draw her in the big goth boots I used to wear, because her legs never really suit them.


----------



## Water Draco (May 28, 2018)

I have a fursona that is very much related to myself


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 28, 2018)

i already have one planned but i still need to draw it properly. I think im getting better


----------



## Mayflower (May 28, 2018)

My fursona isn't me. While she has certainly been influenced by certain aspects of my personality and interests, she's really more a character I want to see in furry stories and artwork.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 28, 2018)

My fursona is me, exactly. Except, y’know, furry.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

No, never in my life have I EVER been my sona. And I don't think I should be.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes and no.  Tyll'a is a part of me, and I'm a part of him.  But I do consider he and I to be separate.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 3, 2018)

Firstly, Welcome to the Forums!!! ^w^

Secondly, I consider Akuro and Ciela two halves of myself. It's a long explanation, but essentially they are who I am and who I strive to be all at once, while also being their own separate entities that I consider close friends.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 3, 2018)

Somewhat.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 3, 2018)

I see my sona as my true personality. I hide myself and act so others feel better. I make myself into something I’m not. My sona is who I really an


----------



## caffeinepaws (Jun 3, 2018)

Currently, I have one Bat fursona and I consider him to be the hyper and energetic side of me. I may alter him in the future a little bit (personality-wise); but for now, I believe he's the reflection of the things I enjoy, whether it be things I like or the things I enjoy about myself. I'm considering making another fursona to encapsulate the other side of myself but for now, I'm happy with the state of my bat lad


----------



## Mike Nobody (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm somewhat new to the fandom.
My fursona, MikeyCat, has been with me for a long, long, time...since the early 1990's.
It is pretty much an avatar of myself, appearing as my personal logo / mascot.
So, it isn't a character with a backstory.
I don't have the urge to buy a fursuit (too expensive, anyway).
I had toyed with idea of HIM having a fictional character that he plays, complete with backstory and everything.
I had daydreamed of fantasy stories, with a fictional version of myself.
I could simply give these attributes to the other character.
I dunno. I'm thinking out loud.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 3, 2018)

Pretty much...

Chet's a bigger asshole then I am though


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes and no at first she was a charater i'm a he. Personality is the same though but how would you define if you were your fursona?


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jun 12, 2018)

I actually have two, Mimi is a reflection of me, and my lil deer Julie is like an original character


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 12, 2018)

It's not my fursona, so much as it is my character, consisting of qualities and skills that I like but don't have myself.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jun 12, 2018)

i am my fursona, he and i are exactly the same irl. including being a master of seduction.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jun 12, 2018)

I have 8 fursonas
my main fursona is me but as  an anthro cat
a couple of the others are me but different 
the others are just more like main characters that I can connect with enough to call fursonas but aren't really me


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 12, 2018)

Personality-wise yes. In terms of personality and morals, I am both my Fursona and my Ponysona. My Fursona and Ponysona, however, haven't been through what I have been through irl, and likewise, I haven't had to go through what my fursona has been through, and my ponysona (which is a zebra) _doesn't really have a backstory, he just exists for the sake of existing._


----------



## LazerViscera (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't consider any of my fursonas to be "me". To me they're all just totally separate characters which all have their own personalities and backstories. I'd love to make one that's just "me as a dog" or whatever but every time I try I just can't seem to connect with them!


----------



## Tangerine (Jul 8, 2018)

LazerViscera said:


> I don't consider any of my fursonas to be "me". To me they're all just totally separate characters which all have their own personalities and backstories. I'd love to make one that's just "me as a dog" or whatever but every time I try I just can't seem to connect with them!


Then they're not fursonas, right? If they're totally different characters, then they're just that.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a Pandaren in real life and my humansona is a fat Japanese man in his 40's



I love the Pandaren. They're the Jedi Council with a two-drink minimum.


----------



## malibu (Jul 8, 2018)

My sona is just a cartoon animal version of myself. He has my body type, same scars, same personality, and he even dresses the same with the same clothes. He's essentially me in Chihuahua form, which I picked since my co-workers and friends joke that I'm an abused Chihuahua since I'm jumpy/nervous. I have a bad habit of making my sonas based off myself more and more as I draw them.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jul 8, 2018)

My fursona lives in a high-fantasy environment, and so his dress and mannerisms are adapted appropriately. also, I have Asperger's syndrome, 
which is both a gift and a curse, and to represent this my fursona is literally crippled (useless left leg) but is an incredible scholar and extremely gifted with magic.


----------



## Sylwings (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for an interesting thread.

Yes he is me. But  with different backgrounds or world.


----------



## FoxyForest (Jul 11, 2018)

My fursona is a reflection of myself with the same height and weight. Although, I would say his body type depicted by artists is a bit more athletic compared to my soft tummy irl. Personality wise he is basically the same too. He even uses my rl name as well.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes and no. My fursona is basically who I want people to perceive me as this is who I am inside. This badger is laid-back, chill, comfortable, and has a different name 
from me (currently going by "Beri"). I unintentionally present myself as neurotic, anxious, and really shy, on the other hand. You know, I've actually been through a lot
of animals as my fursona, because I just have trouble making up my mind. I finally settled with a badger because well...


----------



## David Drake (Jul 12, 2018)

Now that I've made him, I can say with certainty that he is 100% me as an anthro, though if you've seen both my reveal thread and the thread I made while still questioning that should feel consistent.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm both my fursonas, my male (sheep) one and female (pig) one. I think I'm more of the sheep one though. They're both made up of different bits of me.


----------



## belovedlyredundant (Jul 15, 2018)

I have two fursonas  (though I'm still fairly new to this whole community). Neither of them represent myself in their entirity, but rather _aspects_ or parts of myself.

My first is Eden, and she's a chinchilla. She represents the Domme side of myself. She's very femme and assertive. She's also loves luxurious things in life and is obnoxiously wealthy.

My newest is Minnehaha, though she goes by Minne (pronounced Minnie). She's an otter, and she reflects the side of myself that is in love with the natural world. She's fond of camping, hiking, swimming (her absolute favorite), and canoeing/kayaking.


----------

